# Does anyone know where I can find



## BillyxRansom (Aug 6, 2010)

a very good map detailing Oneida County, New York? Or even just Rome, NY.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2010)

This is all you'll ever need when it comes to maps. It's the most detailed source on the Internet. As well as providing satellite views and a detailed map, it even has (for some locations) the unique ability to access a street-level view.

Click on the "this". It's a hyperlink.


----------



## BillyxRansom (Aug 7, 2010)

Sam W said:


> This is all you'll ever need when it comes to maps. It's the most detailed source on the Internet. As well as providing satellite views and a detailed map, it even has (for some locations) the unique ability to access a street-level view.
> 
> Click on the "this". It's a hyperlink.


 Thanks, will check this out.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 7, 2010)

You can also just google "map rome ny" and click on the link that comes up.

Even better is to download Google Earth and teach yourself how to play with it.


----------



## ash somers (Aug 7, 2010)

i love google street view, i go to the south of france quite often


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 7, 2010)

Could I interest you in a year in Provence?


----------



## ash somers (Aug 7, 2010)

nar, i've already read it, great read, but


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 7, 2010)

Grrrr.


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2010)

Google Earth is brilliant. NASA's Worldwind (free, too) is also a good one to download.


----------



## Taxiday (Aug 7, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Google Earth is brilliant. NASA's Worldwind (free, too) is also a good one to download.



This NASA Worldwind looks great - but kinda complicated.
Any tips. For example, when I right-click my desktop, it doesn't show anything they talk about in getting drivers in order to use the program. I don't want to download it if I can't use it properly.
Oh yeah, I've yet to figure out how to get 3d images on Google Earth. Is it the same deal as the other?


----------



## garylawing (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you sam, I have download Google Earth,  its amazing. This amazing resource gives users the ability to search current maps, satellite images, building and more. From long time I search for this information. But I didn't get right thing. Thanks to you I got stuff which I am looking for. I would like to read more from you.


----------

